
From Minimally Viable To Maximally Buyable Product - revorad
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/12999/From-Minimally-Viable-To-Maximally-Buyable-Product.aspx
======
hga
Yes yes yes!

As companies get big, you'd be surprised at how they e.g. simply make it
difficult for their customers to buy stuff from them (Sun for any thing
between what you could put on a credit card and "enterprise" sized sales) or
burden their salespeople with so much red tape and friction they can't do
their job (almost killed Xerox recently and fixing this was one of Mark Hurd's
highest priorities when he got the reins of HP).

Make sure you keep doing a good job of this basic blocking and tackling and do
everything else you can to make it easy for your would be customers to become
real customers.

